# Red claw crab questions..



## EpicEmilyy

I am interested in getting a red claw crab. 
I was wondering how they would do in my 35gal hex..
Are they compatible with my angelfish, tiger barb, and dwarf gourami?
I know that they like to come out of the water sometimes but do they have to?


Are there any types of freshwater crabs I can get that can stay fully submerged?


Thanks for your help ​


----------



## Gizmo

EpicEmilyy said:


> 1. Are they compatible with my angelfish, tiger barb, and dwarf gourami?
> 2. I know that they like to come out of the water sometimes but do they have to?
> 3. Are there any types of freshwater crabs I can get that can stay fully submerged?


1. If they can get their claws on the fish, the fish will become lunch. Just a warning.
2. In a word, yes
3. Not that I can think of

I may be wrong on 2 & 3 though. Let Google be your guide!


----------



## congar15

My red claw stays submerged all the time, and I know someone whos had theres for over 6 months and he stays submerged at all times too. Also I have mine with khuli loaches and they sometimes bump into the crab, and he'll pinch them to get away, but he's more grumpy and territorial than aggressive. Honestly I can't think of a fish that wouldn't get along with one because they seem to mind their own buisness. If you're concerned with it being submerged at all times, then you can pick it up and hold it for a few minutes a couple times a week or something. I've taken mine out before. 

Also this : Crab Habitats Under Water | The Reptile Enclosure 

Good luck, post any other questions and I recommend red claws.


----------



## tut_blimey

red claw crabs will survive underwater but generally they do better when have access to land, they tend to become unhealthy if they arnt


----------



## tut_blimey

just have a stone sticking out or somthing


----------



## PixiesDad

They are very enjoyable little guys, but be warned: they LOVE to climb and will gladly climb out of a tank. I have fished them out of the pump housings on more than one occasion after I _just knew_ I'd made the tank escape proof.

Like another guy said "they try to escape harder than Steve McQueen" LOL.

We have two turtle floats that are anchored to plants and the crabs easily climb up and onto the floats, so they can get out of the water when they want. Lately we've taken to leaving slices of cucumber on the floats, and it is nothing to have three or four eating at the same time.

Watch out for the tiger barbs if you get an especially small crab.


----------

